# Anyone seen these before?????



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

I figured some tiger type shrimp maybe??? The one in the center i ended up with 2....but im clueless if i havent seen one before?????????


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

No idea what they are, but I WANT some :-D


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

jaymz said:


> I figured some tiger type shrimp maybe??? The one in the center i ended up with 2....but im clueless if i havent seen one before?????????
> View attachment 11601


So they are called tangerine tiger shrimp next question will they breed with normal tigers?


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Let it continue to inbreed, more of this kind should appear.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

jaymz said:


> I figured some tiger type shrimp maybe??? The one in the center i ended up with 2....but im clueless if i havent seen one before?????????
> View attachment 11601


Sorry for late response,

Looks like a Caridina Propinqua to me (Orange sunkist shrimp) I currently have 8 - they need brackish water to breed, although will berry in freshwater.


----------

